# Sayona mining, chicharro caliente que va a explotar



## Hermes Trismegisto (6 Nov 2017)

Os traigo un regalo, ante la situación de escalada en Arabia Saudi, los litios van para arriba y encontré hace unos meses un posible x60 que estaba observando y se ha activado recientemente:

Sayona Mining Ltd: ASX:SYA quotes & news - Google Finance

La empresa tiene instalaciones en Canadá que está empezando a explotar y buenas perspectivas de futuro.

Si os sobra un par de miles, no es mala idea meterlos en esta empresa.

Si la cosa empeora con el petróleo la vamos a ver cotizando a 40 céntimos - 50 céntimos en los próximos meses.


----------



## colombo1122 (6 Nov 2017)

comprar ahora es mala idea, parece que las manos fuertes han salido. Mucho volumen en las ultimas velas con maximo.


----------



## Titomadrid (9 Nov 2017)

Sevilla porfa, como son de liquidas estas empresas mineras que recomiendas? se pueden comprar unos miles de euros o si quieres invertir 2.000 ya revientas el chiringuito?

Les voy a meter pastuki.

Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (9 Nov 2017)

Vamos a los 0,1$ a final de año. 

El que quiera hacer un x3 aún está a tiempo, aunque recomiendo meter pasta que sobre por si acaso. Un 30% en un día...de nada


----------



## Brezo (9 Nov 2017)

Gracias Hermes Trismegisto, compre al leer este post, antes estaba dudando en que minera invertir (a parte de galaxy que ya la tengo) y aunque no le metí mucha cantidad se agradece. De hecho estoy por meterle algo más.


----------



## Titomadrid (10 Nov 2017)

Pues yo he intentado comprarlas én Degiro esta noche, esta y Lithium Australia, y no ha habido manera. Quería meter 2.000 euros en cada, Sayona estaba a 0,030 y you ofrecía 0,032 y no había manera. Con Lithium Australia lo mismo, estaba a 0,24 y yo ofrecía 0,245 y no me las vendían. En la página de la bolsa de Australia ponia como que la horquilla de esta última era 0,225 - 0,26, que es una diferencia bastante grande. 

Por otra parte, para invertir 2.000 euros en Sayona tenía que comprar 100.000 acciones y el volumen de hoy, que ha sido enorme en comparacion con otros días, es de 192 millones, lo cual no es mucho tampoco...

No se, si el Sevilla o cualquier otro que las haya comprado me pueden dar algún consejo lo agradecería, y no os lo toméis como un reproche eh, que no es eso para nada!

Un abrazo.


----------



## yeimbol (10 Nov 2017)

Hola Tito,
Esta noche me ha pasado exactamente lo mismo que a ti,tambien opero con degiro y no me aceptaba la orden,ni a mercado ni limitada,suelo operar atraves de la app de degiro asi que probe en la web con una cantidad mas baja,20000 acciones y me entro la orden.
Por desgracia porque ayer bajo un 18,92% 

---------- Post added 10-nov-2017 at 16:23 ----------

Por volumen no hay problema,prueba con la orden a mercado y opera via web no via app.
Lithium Australia esta funcionando de lujo,yo tengo ademas de estas 2,galaxy y neometals,lo mejor es diversificar y no mirar mucho que te vuelves loco con tanta volatilidad...jajajaja


----------



## colombo1122 (10 Nov 2017)

https://invst.ly/5sw-c

nuevos maximos y rsi en sobreventa. its not good
y con esos volumenes disparados, los que manejan la accion estan vendiendo, no comprando


----------



## Titomadrid (13 Nov 2017)

colombo1122 dijo:


> https://invst.ly/5sw-c
> 
> nuevos maximos y rsi en sobreventa. its not good
> y con esos volumenes disparados, los que manejan la accion estan vendiendo, no comprando



Pues se las estarán vendiendo a otros, a mi desde luego no. Todos los días pongo ordenes de compra bastante más arriba de lo que cotiza y no hay forma de comprarlas, tanto esta como Lithium Australia. 

Me estoy empezando a impacientar


----------



## Brezo (13 Nov 2017)

alguno conoce algun broker para apalancarse con esta acción o poder hacer intradía? Opero con degiro y solo me deja comprar acciones (Que ya tengo, pero quería probar estas vías con la acción)


----------



## Brezo (15 Nov 2017)

a ver como termina la semana, pero vamos entré el dia 8, a 0,027 y ya esta a 0,041un 51%en una semana. Impresionante


----------



## Brezo (16 Nov 2017)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Esta empresa para sacarle partido, hay que dejarla que empiezen a sacar litio y oro y vayan vendiéndolo. Cuando empiezen a obtener buenos beneficios, la acción valdrá mucho más.
> 
> ---------- Post added 16-nov-2017 at 16:07 ----------
> 
> ...



Y hay fechas aproximadas de cuando empezarán a sacar/vender? 

He visto informes pero al estar en inglés... ienso:


----------



## Ragnarok97 (17 Nov 2017)

las ultimas 3 velas, diría que es la golondrinita escondida (alcista), por lo que en teoría es una corrección y abrirá positiva... No se si dar la orden hoy, o esperarme al domingo, para ver si salen noticias. ienso:


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (20 Nov 2017)

Por ahora vamos bien. A ver si llegamos al 0.1.


----------



## Titomadrid (20 Nov 2017)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Por ahora vamos bien. A ver si llegamos al 0.1.



Sip, yo ya he conseguido comprar y voy acaparando, ya tengo 120.000. La cosa pinta bien


----------



## Titomadrid (21 Nov 2017)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Sip, yo ya he conseguido comprar y voy acaparando, ya tengo 120.000. La cosa pinta bien



Esta acción es un cañón, da la impresión de que aquí se puede estar empezando a crear algo gordo. Me ha saltado el stop en Gamesa así que creo que aprovecharé para acumular más de estas


----------



## Brezo (21 Nov 2017)

Otro 11,36% arriba! un 82% en menos de dos semanas. A ver si seguimos así! Intenté coger otro paquete ayer pero no me entró :´(


----------



## DDT (21 Nov 2017)

Felicidades.
Envidia sana


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (22 Nov 2017)

Enhorabuena a los que estáis dentro, yo no lo vi claro por falta de experiencia con las mineras. ¿Creéis que las empresas dedicadas a extraer metales relacionados con el automóvil eléctrico o los metales raros pueden dar beneficios importantes en el futuro?


----------



## hazaña (22 Nov 2017)

Me queman las manos, me tienta mucho recoger las ganacias y entrar de nuevo en una posible correccion.

Segun veo esta subidas no se deben a extraciones, es todo hype, y por tanto lo normal es una buena correccion, o no? o esto va para arriba sin stop?


----------



## Brezo (22 Nov 2017)

Yo creo que las mineras con el alza del automovil crecerán mucho. Yo ya llevo mas de un 100% con esta minera y voy a continuar. No se si corregira pero a largo plazo seguro que cotizará mas alto.


----------



## Titomadrid (22 Nov 2017)

hazaña dijo:


> Me queman las manos, me tienta mucho recoger las ganacias y entrar de nuevo en una posible correccion.
> 
> Segun veo esta subidas no se deben a extraciones, es todo hype, y por tanto lo normal es una buena correccion, o no? o esto va para arriba sin stop?



Hola hamijo, 

Yo no pienso vender ahora, esto tiene pinta de burbuja guena y esas suelen durar tiempo, no suelen agotarse en un mes. 

De momento la demanda es muy superior a la oferta y la acción no tiene ningun problema en subir un 10% cada día, sin despeinarse. Hay correcciones pero duran muy poquito, enseguida vuelve a presionar el dinero. En este contexto vender es peligroso porque si no recompras rápidamente y pega otro tirón al alza te quedas fuera del título. 

Que llegarán malos tiempos? Si supongo, pero de momento la demanda parece muy superior a la oferta. A mi para que me entren ganas de vender necesito ver una figura de agotamiento, ver que la accion se empieza a atascar en algunos máximos o algo asi, de momento nada de eso, y los titulos no suelen pasar de ser superalcistas a ser superbajistas de un día para otro.

Yo cada dia voy acumulando más, tengo 175.000 títulos que valen 6.195 euros, pero yo tan solo he puesto 5.000, lo demás son ganancias y todo esto solo en unos pocos días. 

Los que hemos pasado los cuarenta ya dormimos menos no se porque, y el caso es que a mi me gusta acceder al broker a las 4:00 de la mañana y ver que se ha materializado la compra del paquetito de turno y que encima la accion está un 10% más arriba, es una sensación realmente gratificante jajaja.

En lo fundamental, el Sevilla que se informa bien las compró a 0,05 hace un año, cuando el litio estaba bastante más barato. Ahora, además de haber subido el litio han empezado nuevos proyectos con buena pinta, incluso de oro, y han firmado un Mou con la primera productora china de baterias de litio. De todas formas eso lo puedes mirar tu mejor yo no estoy muy puesto, yo compro más en función de la oferta y la demanda. 

Hoy voy a dejar otra orden de compra a 0,051 y así si hay corrección cojo al vuelo otro paquetito. Y me desvelare a la madrugada un ratín para verla cotizar.
Aqui adivinos no somos ninguno pero me da la impresión de que esta acción es la ola buena. 

Saludos.


----------



## Titomadrid (23 Nov 2017)

Figura de Doji trastocar el 0,6 en lo que parece que puede ser la cresta de un impulso. Tiene pinta de que viene correccion


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (24 Nov 2017)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Figura de Doji trastocar el 0,6 en lo que parece que puede ser la cresta de un impulso. Tiene pinta de que viene correccion



Cerré a 0.055 con un 200% de rentabilidad. Mi mejor operación este año.

La empresa tiene muy buenas proyecciones para seguir subiendo. La cuestión es ¿Cambio de tendencia o reajuste antes de seguir para arriba?

El lunes lo vemos, si abrimos en positivo, vuelvo a pillar sitio. Para mi la empresa tiene que llegar a los 0.75, es decir a los 100 millones de capitalización bursátil, por las previsiones de negocio que tienen para 2018-2019. 

Hay otro caramelo por ahí, si abre en positivo el lunes, os lo comento.


----------



## besto (24 Nov 2017)

Y de esas muchas que indicas cuales son las que mas te gustan para entrar ahora?


----------



## Profesor Falken_borraado (25 Nov 2017)

besto dijo:


> Y de esas muchas que indicas cuales son las que mas te gustan para entrar ahora?



Me lo has quitado de la boca ::


----------



## Titomadrid (26 Nov 2017)

La corrección experimentada es similar a las anteriores, tanto en profundidad como en tiempo. De 0,60 a 0,50 es el 0,41 del impulso anterior y en cuanto a plazo, día y medio, sería un tiempo similar a las correcciones anteriores.

Si solo va a corregir el último impulso, la corrección debería haber acabado o estaría próxima a hacerlo. Yo creo que va a ocurrir eso y va a volver a maximos en 0,60, luego ahi ya veremos. Si corrigiera más seria una corrección proporcional a todo el movimiento, en profundidad y o tiempo, y la cosa requeriría algo más de paciencia.

Yo la veo again en 0,60, en cualquier caso y partiendo de que no somos adivinos, la cosa tiene buena pinta.


----------



## Titomadrid (27 Nov 2017)

Hoy martillazo sobre la línea de tendencia del canal alcista, buena vela. Creo que la accion empezará a subir, apoyándose sobre dicha línea de tendencia hacia los 0,60 y se irá atascando en este pequeño intervalo: resistencia de 0,60 por arriba y línea de tendencia por debajo. 

Saludos


----------



## besto (27 Nov 2017)

Hola,
Se lo preguntaba a Sevilla mas arriba pero me vale que contesteis cualquiera. Operais a traves de degiro?
Si es así, ¿comprais en la opcion que sale como bolsa de frankfurt o en la que sale en AUD? En esta ultima no me marca precios aunque sí me da opcion de comprar...ienso:


----------



## Titomadrid (28 Nov 2017)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> 12% arriba, rozando los 6c.



Mi previsión para hoy: apoyo sobre la zona de 0,053 y otra vez partida hacia 0,58. La verdad que me da un pelin de yuyu la zona de 0,60, con una figura de tres impulsos, si sube venderé parcial o totalmente para recomprar más tarde, tengo bastante pasta aquí metida.

Por cierto que Lithium Australia está haciendo un suelo durmiente en 0,20 y tiene buena pinta a medio plazo, que el medio plazo para estas acciones es un mes y tal y cual...

Saludos


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (28 Nov 2017)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Mi previsión para hoy: apoyo sobre la zona de 0,053 y otra vez partida hacia 0,58. La verdad que me da un pelin de yuyu la zona de 0,60, con una figura de tres impulsos, si sube venderé parcial o totalmente para recomprar más tarde, tengo bastante pasta aquí metida.
> 
> Por cierto que Lithium Australia está haciendo un suelo durmiente en 0,20 y tiene buena pinta a medio plazo, que el medio plazo para estas acciones es un mes y tal y cual...
> 
> Saludos



Agradecería que comentaras sobre Latin Resources.


----------



## Titomadrid (29 Nov 2017)

Hermes Trismegisto dijo:


> Agradecería que comentaras sobre Latin Resources.




Latin Resources: Subida con dos impulsos, uno de 0.003 a 0,009 y otro de 0,007 a 0,012 aproximadamente. Ahora está en una fase de reacción correspondiente a todo el movimiento. La fase de reacción siempre es profundidad, tiempo o una mezcla de las dos. En cuanto a profundidad, ha consumido un tercio de la subida, que no es mucho. Es probable que necesite consumir algo más de tiempo (aunque en este tipo de acciones los plazos se acortan mucho) antes de volver a saltar al alza. 

De momento entre 0,012 y 0,008 movimiento lateral, fase de reacción a la subida. 

Además, señalar que en las acciones con este tipo de precios es difícil comprar y vender porque la horquilla es muy amplia en porcentaje. A mí no me convencen por eso. 

Saludos hamijo.

---------- Post added 29-nov-2017 at 13:10 ----------

Mal día hoy para mi. He puesto antes del inicio de sesión dos ordenes de venta a 0,058 y 0,059. El valor ha llegado hasta allá pero no me las han comprado. Luego he intentado vender tambien unas cuantas a 0,056 y no ha habido manera. 

Este valor es estrecho y cuesta hacer transacciones con los precios bien ajustados. Y si no los ajustas la pérdida del % es grande. 

En fin, seguimos siendo optimistas, el valor tiene buenas perspectivas. Para mi la fase alcista ha acabado en 0,06 y ahora estaríamos en una fase de reacción. De momento lateral entre 0,060 y 0,049. Veremos como corrige, estas épocas estacionalmente son bastante alcistas. 

Saludos.


----------



## Titomadrid (30 Nov 2017)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Ganarás mucho más si la aguantas por lo menos un año, cuando ya exploten los materiales y vayan aumentando los beneficios, te lo digo por experiencia



Hoy he mirado y me aparecen dos paquetes vendidos a 0,056. Es muy raro, es como si las transacciones se actualizarán en Degiro al dia siguiente. 

Voy a seguir de cerca esta corrección para añadir más abajo, ahora solamente tengo 70.000

Un saludo.


----------



## Titomadrid (5 Dic 2017)

El título ha perdido su momento alcista y hoy en el lateral ha hecho una envolvente bajista. Malos tiempos para la lírica así que me tomo un descansito con este valor.

Un abrazo


----------



## Titomadrid (6 Dic 2017)

Argonaut Resources está para comprar. Ha batido la resistencia de 0,03 y ahora ha hecho pullback. Voy a tratar de entrar hoy mismo, dentro de un rato, antes de que pegue el pepinazo para arriba


----------



## Titomadrid (28 Dic 2017)

Tremendo este valor, ya le gano 2.000 euros y sin meter mucha pasta. Esta que sube como un cohete, como haga pullback hacia la zona de 0,60 cargo más.

También le gano a Argonaut Resources, a corto creo que se va a 0,40. Y a Think Childcare que las pillé a 1,94, estás también como corrijan cargo más.

En Lithium Australia pierdo pasta pero todo se andará, aunque esta va más tranquila.

En fin, que la Bolsa australiana parece que está como un cohete, a ver si meto mas pasta, si hay por ahí algún valor corregido se agradecerá la información. Y si tengo tiempo abro un hilo para ir comentándolas técnicamente.

Gracias y un abrazo hamijo Sevilla!!!


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Ene 2018)

Vendidas las Sayonas que me quedaban ahora mismo a 0,095!!!!

He ganado una buena pasta ::::

Creo que puede estar en la cresta de segundo impulso, dos impulsos de 0,050 aproximadamente, el primero desde el inicio hasta 0,60 y el segundo de 0,39 hasta la zona de hoy. 

En la siguiente corrección entro a saco. Y si no corrije y me equivoco con el pastizal ganado ya lo doy por bueno también!


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (3 Ene 2018)

Para un pepino que traigo al foro y solo un misero thanks en el mensaje principal.


----------



## Titomadrid (3 Ene 2018)

Mil perdones Hermes, tienes toda la razón. Me conecto poco y no tengo la delicadeza de dar los thanks a los que se merecen. 

Reitero mis disculpas y mi agradecimiento. 

Y como corrija otra vez padentro.

Edito: La mayoria de las veces que entro es por movil, ahi no se pueden dar thanks, no? Gracias de antebrazo.


----------



## Titomadrid (5 Ene 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> otro 14% arriba. Me mantengo, ya está en 9c



Primer objetivo de caída para Sayona la zona de 0,076. Ahí rebotará, no sé si mucho o poco y la verdad que da yuyu entrar ahora.

En Argonaut y en Lithium Australia la vida va más despacio, sobre todo en la segunda. Espero que vayan subiendo piano piano apoyándose en sus rectas de directriz alcistas. Argonaut debería apoyarse y pegar un estironcillo hasta los 0,04.

Think Carechildren también en fase de reacción tras su último estirón. Esperamos que vaya ganando altura.

Saludooosss!!!!


----------



## Titomadrid (9 Ene 2018)

Sayona es una acción con un Beta de 92, es decir que es 92 veces más volátil que el mercado.

Una pasada


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (10 Ene 2018)

A ver si corrige para entrar. 

Ayer casi todas las mineras tuvieron ajuste menos esta.

Normalmente las segundas quincenas de enero la gente saca pasta de la bolsa. A ver si podemos entrar de nuevo. 

Por cierto, ¿alguien sabría en que broker puedo entrar a este valor?

AEF.AX: Summary for A ETHICAL FPO - Yahoo Finance


----------



## Hermes Trismegisto (11 Ene 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Yo las tengo con broker De Giro, y otro 15% arriba.



No encuentro las acciones de Ethical en degiro.

¿Dónde crees que podría comprarlas?


----------



## Ragnarok97 (12 Ene 2018)

Ahí tenéis vuestra corrección, pero al haber tanto volumen implicado de en la corrección. lo interpretamos como corrección o cambio de tendencia?
ienso:ienso:


----------



## Sam2528 (12 Ene 2018)

es un mercado volátil aprovechen de invertir al menos al corto o mediano plazo


----------



## Titomadrid (23 Ene 2018)

Ya la tenemos otra vez en una zona interesante para vigilarla y entrar jojojojo.

Un saludo hamijos!


----------



## Titomadrid (23 Ene 2018)

Titomadrid dijo:


> Ya la tenemos otra vez en una zona interesante para vigilarla y entrar jojojojo.
> 
> Un saludo hamijos!



Pa dentro con 2.800 euros a 0,86. Como baje más tengo otros 3.600 pera ir añadiendo


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Ene 2018)

Me he lanzao 8: a abrir cuenta en DeGiro para comprar algo de este chicharro(sin tener npi del asunto) y todo bien en el registro pero cuando busco la acción para comprar ni me aparece la cotización ni ná, luego he logrado comprar pero la comisión estimada que me aparece son mas de 7 leuros::.
Creo que voy a mirar como cancelar la cuenta.

8:8:8:


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (23 Ene 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> 7 euros no es nada si compras varios miles de euros que es lo que yo tengo. Puede ser la misma comisión comprando 200 euros que 5000. Pero si miras otros brokers suelen ser más caros y además, muchos no tienen valores australianos.
> Esta empresa tiene proyectos que llevará adelante este año, hay que entrar y esperar, si no se tiene paciencia, no se ganará nada. Es muy volatil,pero a estos precios está interesante para no dejarse llevar por el pánico del mercado. Yo estoy dentro hace un par de años y pienso que podría llegar perfectamente a 20c o más.
> Tienes otras de litio con potencial como Galaxy Resources, Neometals o Lithium Australia. Es cuestión de diversificar y tener paciencia.



Hombre, es que solo he transferido 30 e para ir probando y esa comisión de 7 pavos me ha dejao traspuesto, ahora para anular la transferencia mi banco me cobra 25 ::.
¿Que hago?.

Y ya lo digo yo..Manolete, si no sabes....., si ej que me gusta darme cabezazos contra las paredes.


----------



## R2volador (27 Ene 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Hombre, es que solo he transferido 30 e para ir probando y esa comisión de 7 pavos me ha dejao traspuesto, ahora para anular la transferencia mi banco me cobra 25 ::.
> ¿Que hago?.
> 
> Y ya lo digo yo..Manolete, si no sabes....., si ej que me gusta darme cabezazos contra las paredes.



Campeón !!! para invertir 30€ y probar/jugar/divertirte ... vete a la casa de apuesta SPORTIUM y los perderás pero no te dolerán.

Si como dice nuestro amigo forero SEVILLA2014, invierte 2.000€ o 1.000€, los 7€ ni te fijarás que te los han cobrado.

Suerte en la próxima !!!


----------



## vpsn (28 Ene 2018)

Todos hemos cometido errores de este tipo de novatos, yo no veo mal meter 300 o 500 en esta empresa, ya que si se invierte aqui es para hacer un 1000%.


----------



## Tiburcio de Medinasidonia (29 Ene 2018)

Coño, 30 lauros al milporcien tó, serían 300 no te jode, ¿es que no es buena ganancia o qué?.


----------



## vpsn (29 Ene 2018)

Tiburcio de Medinasidonia dijo:


> Coño, 30 lauros al milporcien tó, serían 300 no te jode, ¿es que no es buena ganancia o qué?.



Lo mas probable es que siendo el perfil de empresa que es acabe perdiendo los 30 napos, pero oye que solo habra perdido 30. Y si gana 300 pues mira genial.

De todas formas con las comisiones no se si le quedaran 10 eurillos o por ai ::


----------



## hijodepantera (30 Ene 2018)

Con degiro puedes ir de ese palo si quieres, es casi como apostar al fútbol. 
Las comisiones son ridiculas, ayer compre 5000 abengoa "a" y 2 € solo me cobraron.
Inverti 200 en EGO ( el dorado gold) otra minera por si le gana un pleito al puto xiripas y el gobierno griego y la comision es insignificante .
Trampeando un poco y leyendo un minimo cada mes te puedes llevar 100 o 200 €.


----------



## ilusion (6 Feb 2018)

Descalabro total!!!!
Alguien sabe que ha pasado?

Enviado desde mi Aquaris U Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Nerblu (22 Mar 2018)

tiene pinta de chicharro interesante.. aunque llego un poco tarde a 0.06 no se si pegara una buena subida..
Por cierto, con que broker comprais? asx no me deja pillar con degiro, lo unico que me aparece es sayona minning pero cotiza en la bolsa de frankfurt


----------



## hazaña (11 May 2018)

Alguien tiene alguna recomendación respecto a los derechos que han repartido? 

Sevilla, como ves de salud a Lithium australia, Metalicity & Argonaut?
Gracias


----------



## Lumpen (15 May 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Pues sigo con las tres y las pienso mantener. Hay que tener paciencia porque los proyectos mineros no se ejecutan de inmediato, pero es preferible estar dentro desde mi punto de vista. En cuanto empiezen a explotar y vender las materias primas, saldrá volando.
> De los derechos que me dieron hace un tiempo, yo compré algunas más.



Te he leído un par de veces y se te ve una persona bastante inteligente.


----------



## Nerblu (16 May 2018)

SEVILLA2014 dijo:


> Pues sigo con las tres y las pienso mantener. Hay que tener paciencia porque los proyectos mineros no se ejecutan de inmediato, pero es preferible estar dentro desde mi punto de vista. En cuanto empiezen a explotar y vender las materias primas, saldrá volando.
> De los derechos que me dieron hace un tiempo, yo compré algunas más.



Alguna de cobalto o tierras raras a parte de celsius resources o metalicity que veas tu interesante para entrar?


----------



## marvi (22 May 2018)

Me uno al club con Sayona Mining y Celsius Resources. He entrado a 0.046 y 0.195 respectivamente. 

Entradas pequeñas, esperando multiplicar por 4 pero también siendo consciente de los riesgos y de la estrechez de los valores.


----------



## Rubioparade (13 Ene 2021)

Según esa noticia sigue barata


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (24 Jun 2021)

Sayonara ahorros


----------



## nololeo (30 Jun 2021)

Hola
No la encuentro en Degiro bien porque no figura o porque no sé,
Igual me lo podeís decir
Gracias


----------

